
Learning to write a compiler - ghosthamlet
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1669/learning-to-write-a-compiler/1672#1672
======
insulanian
Status: "Closed as off-topic"

SO is sometimes so hostile...

~~~
aw3c2
[https://stackoverflow.com/tour](https://stackoverflow.com/tour)

~~~
coldtea
Yeah, what about it?

The non-jerkish community-friendly thing for them to do would be to recognize
the need and reality of such questions, and devote a special type of general
start-off point like pages for such topics.

Instead they hide behind the "original purpose and rules", as if what they
came up in advance could have captured 100% of what's useful for such a
community/website.

~~~
MR4D
I’d go one step further - if the SO people were actually smart, they would
have implemented a page rank type system that leveraged the scores of the
responses to any question.

Sorry for my bad attitude, but their “off topic” crap comes up so often on
searches that I wonder why they ever ran an openly searchable system as
opposed to a walled garden. SO, like AOL for egos.

------
rurban
Nowadays Quora is a much better resource than SO. Much less jerk moderators,
and good quality answers.

